# If you own a BMW Please Clean it



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

> The idea is to not leave contaminents on the surface of your car


I found that the place that collects the most conteminants in my ti is the interior lip of the rear wheel arches. I wonder why there is no plastic protective cover there as above the front whells. Also the sides under the hood, where every leave and dead insect eventually ends. Within a month these areas are covered in a 0,5 cm of mud and slime.


----------



## smokinj03 (Jul 29, 2003)

GM said:


> Third-world countries like Singapore



get a passport and go somewhere other than your backyard for vacation once in a while


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

1) We put our house on the market Jul 4 and have been planning on building a house = No time to wash the car.
2) We moved from our house to an apartment this past weekend for ~6 months while the house is built = No facilities to wash the car.
3) Our lot and the new development we are building in are often muddy or dusty = Car doesn't stay clean longer than 8 hours.

1 + 2 + 3 = My car is very dirty at the moment.

Otherwise... had the above 3 conditions not been in play, I wash my car about once per 1-2 weeks.


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> Stalker.


actually she was a poser trying to get attention from my brother but i figured her out when i asked her what would be a better engine for my skyline, a gallo 12 or a gallo 24 :angel:


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

Patrick330i said:


> I have to agree. The Third World country in that area isn't Singapore, it is Malaysia. No offense to anyone. Singapore was a spectacular city with great food kiosks all over town. I really liked Singapore the one and only time I visited that area for one month! :thumbup:


There's probably more BMW's there per capita than any city in the US. And if you can afford a bimmer there, you can afford a maid to wash your car every day


----------

